# Siedler 7 Grafikfehler evtl. Schattenfehler



## sedeko (17. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab da ein Problem und zwar die komischen fehler auf den Steinen und wenn ich die Kamera etwas drehe verschwinden die Fehler.

Hat vieleicht einer ahnung was das ist?


----------



## DarkMo (17. April 2010)

das dürfte irgendeine textur überlagerung sein. also 2 poligone mit unterschiedlichen texturen die auf der selben eben/ausrichtung liegen. dann wird abwechselnd mal die eine und die andre dargestellt, was in sonem symetrischen muster ausfällt. ich weis jetz allerdings ned, ob das am spiel oder am treiber liegt ^^ ich kenn das symptom aber auch aus früherer zeit.

aber vllt gibts ja noch qualifiziertere leute, die besser bescheid wissen


----------

